# Filtro pasa bajo con TL072



## lokillo (Sep 24, 2006)

Hola chicos del Foro , necesito su ayuda para hacer un filtro pasa bajo con un  TL072, me gustaría que me enseñaran fórmulas simples para hacer un corte mas o menos a  60Hz. 


Gracias.


----------



## palomo (Sep 25, 2006)

hola amigo forero espero que mi ayuda sea de gran interes para ti, me gustaria saber si lo unico que te interesa es un filtro pasa bajo para controlar unos subwoofers o quieres todo un sistema de crossover activo completo, en el caso que te interese en esta pagina encontraras lo que te interesa :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project09.htm 

Es un proyecto de dos o tres vias solo que tendras que poner en practica tu ingles.

Puedes ocupar la parte que te interesa hay tambien ponen formulas de como calibrarlo de acuerdo a tus necesidades.

Suerte Atte: Palomo


----------



## nactronik (Sep 26, 2006)

Hola...aca te paso uno que  usa el integrado que dices tu.
No se si es lo que buscas espero espero que te sirva 
Saludos
http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema28.html


----------



## palomo (Sep 26, 2006)

hola de nuevo, amigo nactronik me intereso el esquema que pusiste, solo que no hay información suficiente ni como se pueden obtener diferentes tipos de corte, pero en esta pagina :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project48.htm 

Encontraras toda la teoria que se necesita para tu esquema, ya que es el mismo  

Otra pagina que me resulto de gran interes es esta :

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project28.htm

Aqui podras encontrar como obtener diferentes cortes de frecunecia, en pocas palabras es un ecualizador parametrico para subwoofer.

Como dije a estudiar o practicar el ingles


----------

